# My other "Hobby"



## earthygirl

Yes yes, like I don't have enough to do....

This was done with a 14 day wild sourdhough starter(made from grapes)

Rosemary Olive Oil Sourdough
I got 2 loaves out of this.  DH just loves it!


----------



## edco76

Whats a DH? Nice loaf BTW.


----------



## Bret

Looks yummy!


----------



## earthygirl

DH=dear hubby :wink:


----------



## Tabitha

I LOVE sourdough bread & that looks & sounds amazing!


----------



## edco76

earthygirl said:
			
		

> DH=dear hubby :wink:



Ahhhh. I thought maybe you sold some to an American League baseball team and the designated hitter really enjoyed it. Oh well, always learning. 

Also in typical woman style, whether you are pleased with him or upset you can use the same abbv. and he will never know.  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man

LOL, that was funny, ED1  Us gusy are the last to know... :shock: 

I love sourdough.  I can smell it through this lap-top's screen!   8)   I have made my own starter from wild yeast, bought some a month ago from Silver Dollar City in Branson.  I can't seem to make a decent loaf for my life!  I'd love a bit of your starter earthygirl!  Cool looking bread!!!!

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## earthygirl

Well I tasted a smidge of it.  Since I can't eat more than a quarter of a slice its a challange to taste what I'm baking.  Not sour enough for me yet.  gonna have to ferment a bit more.  I am thinking that next time I make this I will infuse my OO with the fresh Rosemary then add the chopped.  can you tell I like the taste of rosemary?


----------



## FitMommyOf2

OMG, I would kill for a slice of fresh bread right now! *drool*

Those look awesome!!! -Wanna share your recipe with me?  :wink: Pretty pleeeeease!!!


----------



## earthygirl

sure thing.
you want the bread recipe or the starter recipe or both.  mind you the starter takes 14 days :shock:   then the bread another 2 days


----------



## Woodi

Yummy! I would love the starter recipe too (and the bread recipe, oink).  :wink:


----------



## earthygirl

I will type it up when I get home.  It is from Nancy Silverton’s book Breads from the La Brea Bakery.  I also found a video link to the starter
http://www.pbs.org/juliachild/meet/silverton.html#


----------



## jamacro

*Looks good*

I love homemade bread and I love to eat it


----------



## Woodi

That looks scrumptious!

My 81 year old Dad visited today and made 6 loaves of his famous raisin breads. Wow, did they ever turn out great, even though he complained all the way through the process.....about my mixer being too small and not the right kind, , so we had to knead it in two pieces by hand...about no shortening to grease the pans with  (I had to run to a neighbour's to borrow some, butter wouldn't do); I bought the wrong kind of raisins; and I didn't have whole milk, only 2%.

but he was a trooper, suffered through it all, and succeeded well.

I had forgotten what a pleasure fresh kneaded bread is.


----------



## earthygirl

I'm making pasteries this weekend.   cream cheese snails.   I am also going to give my Aunts apple cake recipe a whirl. or maybe her sugar crescents.  Man I wish I could eat this stuff lol

Woodi you need to post pics of your dad's bread!


----------



## freshwater pearl

Mmmm, that looks delicious!  My sister makes all of her own bread- there's nothing like the smell of it baking- yum.


----------

